# J.o.a.d



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, just wondering if anybody shot J.O.A.D?


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

yes i do 

my summer JOAD starts in a couple of weeks:darkbeer:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i would but my bows are either too high of poundage or i don't have the right size arrows


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

my Summer doesnt start for a while yet. How far do you shoot?


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Hurley64 said:


> my Summer doesnt start for a while yet. How far do you shoot?


this year i will shoot 70 meters
im not sure on the date that my joad starts all i know is that it starts in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I have JOAD every week that I don't go to a shoot. We do indoor shooting at 18m.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i would but my bows are either too high of poundage or i don't have the right size arrows


?? You talking about the NAA restrictions on draw weight and arrow diameter for indoor? Anyway I am a member of a JOAD club, that is how I got into competitive shooting. I still go to the sessions every week, now its just for practice or to meet with my coach. I'll be going to the JOAD nationals in Iowa in June, been to that tournement before its a blast! The max I shoot in tournments is 60 meters, I practice 70 meters.


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

arch3r8oy said:


> ?? You talking about the NAA restrictions on draw weight and arrow diameter for indoor? Anyway I am a member of a JOAD club, that is how I got into competitive shooting. I still go to the sessions every week, now its just for practice or to meet with my coach. I'll be going to the JOAD nationals in Iowa in June, been to that tournement before its a blast! The max I shoot in tournments is 60 meters, I practice 70 meters.[/QUOTE
> 
> I will be at nations in Des Moines this summer too. I will be shooting a red and white Martin Mystic. I shot 60 meters last year but this year i will prob. shoot 70. How far do we shoot for nationals?


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

How old are you? I'm 13, I'll be 14 by JOAD nationals thats Cub class. I think my distances are 50, 40, 30, 20. I may shoot up in Cadet though, 70, 60, 50, 30. I'm shooting a blacked out Contender.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep, my target bow is a 70lber my AM35 is a 70lber and my burner is gonna be a 70lber as soon as i get limbs to make it one(60lber right now). the only arrows that I have that fall under the 23 series restrictions are my outdoor arrows


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

What does joad stand for?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Junior Olympic Archery Development

I will be going to JOAD Nationals for the first time this year. I am super excited about it.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

I shoot a few days per week at 20yds trying to get 50 though


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm 12 but will be 14 by then. I am super excited!


----------

